Ask HN: What have you done to fight climate change? - oolongCat
======
BjoernKW
I work remotely whenever possible. I got rid of my car some time ago. Locally,
I go pretty much everywhere by public transport. For domestic travelling I try
to use high-speed trains instead of going by plane (also because it's much
less of a hassle with today's airport security theatre).

Though concern about climate change was a factor, I'd be lying if I said that
that was the main motivation for making these decisions personally. The main
reason for me is simplicity (owning a vehicle means one more thing to take
care of) and making better use of my time (by being able to work on the train
for example).

------
mapster
I work from home, so never in car/train/bus much during work week. Other than
that, living lightly and teaching my children to respect nature and be it's
stewards.

I know I should be a more vocal advocate for climate issues by advocating
representatives, demanding corporations change their ways, and educating the
un or ill-informed.

------
J_Darnley
Nothing. Screw the planet. I'm going to get all I can out of it while I'm
alive. I just hope I can last long enough to see the post-apocalypse world.

~~~
kleer001
The planet is going to be just fine. It's the humans that are going to be
suffering.

~~~
fatimafouda
Reminded me of George Carlin. Despite the glaringly flippant attitude, there
is an argument to be made there.

------
MalcolmDiggs
According to the numbers, the largest impact I've had on greenhouse gas
emissions was deciding to go vegan a few years ago. [1].

Second in line was selling my car 6 months ago (mostly because I moved to
Manhattan, and really don't need it anymore).

Third is probably the small group of everyday decisions, like throwing
something in the recycling, or bringing reusable bags to the grocery store.
[2]

[1] [http://www.cowspiracy.com/facts/#block-
fa3eea719ca49c85c182](http://www.cowspiracy.com/facts/#block-
fa3eea719ca49c85c182)

[2] [https://www3.epa.gov/climatechange/climate-change-
waste/](https://www3.epa.gov/climatechange/climate-change-waste/)

------
kleer001
Got rid of my car in '05\. I've been biking, walking, of public transporting
to work since.

Decided not to have kids and got snipped. There's nothing with a larger carbon
footprint than bringing in a child into the western style of life.

I try to buy more locally and in-season when I can. Some things I will need
shipped from afar like complex goods or bulk goods like flour.

------
fatimafouda
Unplugged the minibar in the bedroom.

Seriously, kitchen fridge is more than enough for any household.

------
NumberCruncher
I preach online what others should or shouldn´t do to save the earth while I
drive an SUV.

------
romanr
Your question inspired by articles we read every day that if we don't do
something there will be irreversible damage, ocean rise in X years. But what
can I do? After reading that stuff you feel powerless. Even if you die,
disappear, thus stop contributing to the CO2 and waste, it would not make any
difference. Your contribution is less than a drop in the ocean. All this "what
you do to help climate?" Is mostly to make you feel better about your life
after reading such article about climate change.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
With attitudes like that, no social, environmental or political change would
ever take place.

Sure, we all feel powerless and insignificant sometimes. But don't
underestimate the power of the example you set to others. If you inspire one
person, your impact has doubled, and so on. And even if you don't, there's
something to be said for doing the right thing, even when you know it won't
help... simply because it's the right thing to do.

“Be the change that you wish to see in the world.” ― Mahatma Gandhi

------
paulcole
Never had and never will have children. The average person can't do anything
to eliminate the negative environmental impact of having children.

------
zippy786
I try to keep my carbon footprint low. I don't have or want to own a vehicle.
I mostly walk or take public transportation.

------
roschdal
Used my bike more.

~~~
fiftyacorn
me too - went from one car to two, and normally only use the car on weekends

